# Large stump removal jobs



## BoesTreeService (Feb 22, 2007)

What is the best way to remove a large number of stumps (ie 150), most between 12-24 inches in diameter? The trees are not on the ground quite yet, most are walnut, some oak and pine scattered through and a few maple.

Grinding would be a long drawn out task even with a few grinders. 

With an experience operator, what is the size stump that can be removed by a bulldozer and how long does it take (ballpark) per stump?

Thanks


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

I removed 840 Pine stumps mainly 16-22inches in diameter in under 30hours just over 2mins per stump, these were spread over a 10 acer site with about 5meter spacing machine 8018trx.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2007)

track hoe with a thumb large enough to get it done my suggestion


----------



## coconutcrab4 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Creeker (Feb 20, 2015)

Reminds me of something, that's it, "Death by a Thousand Cuts".

Novel way to sharpen, but who cares...lol


----------



## treecutterjr (Feb 25, 2015)

if you use a trackhoe/ excavator, what will you do with all the root balls? i we did a huge lot with maybe 60 stumps ranging from 16" to like 36" we ground them all up. spread the mulch.
pulled up a few with excavator but then you have to get rid of the huge rootballs that come up. grindings the best bet.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Feb 25, 2015)

$10 per stump. 2-3 days and lots of teeth.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 25, 2015)

large dozer or large excavator


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 26, 2015)

150 stumps is not anything special last week me and another guy went out and killed 50 stumps in 5 1/2 hours a 40 something hp Carlton self propelled and a vermeer 752. Most were 24" give or take but one was a huge cottonwood that took me probably 45 mins+ alone. The 752 was Def not running 100 percent either, the throttle would not stay out so agervatin

Crap just noticed old post


----------

